# Focus Mares CX1 - New to buying second hand



## Coltraine (Oct 19, 2015)

Hi all,

Hopefully this is the right forum, I am not very new to cycling, but I am mostly a commuter. I have recently moved to Colorado, where I will be doing a longer commute and have a chance to get a bike to fit it!

Now here is where I am very beginner - 2nd hand seems to offer great value for money, but I am trying to make sure not to be caught out.

I have found a *Focus Mares CX1 2011 *in my local classifieds which I am viewing tonight - available for under $1k

I am aware of the following differences:

-Brakes have been replaced like for like Avid Shorty Ultimate
-SRAM Force has been replaced by Ultegra
-Drive train has been converted to single
-Wheels are Ritchey smooth rather than CX

I also suspect the following differences from the pictures:
-The rims/wheelset dont look like the original Force carbon, may have been downgraded
-The handlebar stem doesn't look like the 3T on original specs

*So my questions are basically:*
1. Does any of the above raise red flags when buying second hand?

2. Assuming the worst, that the wheels, stem, chain have been replaced with low cost versions - if the frame is in good condition, this still seems like a lot of bike for under $1k agree?

Apologies if this is the wrong forum - advice much appreciated.


----------



## aureliajulia (May 25, 2009)

Assuming the below link is the exact same bike, click the Customize button on the right, and enter the 'up' and 'down'grades. It should tell you exactly how much the bike is worth. (I prefer Shimano to SRAM, current bike has Force, last one had Shimano 105. 105 was much better, and it wasn't even Ultegra, so opinions on whether Force or Ultegra is the upgrade are qualitative. A single-speed is definitely lower cost, and you'll want to change that where you live. Find out how much it will cost to convert back to a geared bike). 

2011 Focus Mares CX 1.0 - New and Used Bike Value

Good luck, looks like a nice ride.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

> -Drive train has been converted to single


If that means it's now a single-speed bicycle, you should keep looking unless you want a single-speed bicycle, and living in Colorado I highly doubt that. Buying this bike and then converting it back to a multi-speed can't make economic sense.


----------



## Coltraine (Oct 19, 2015)

To clarify, one ring on the front, it still has the rear gearset:

See pictures here as I am not 100% on the terminology:

Focus Mares CX1 - Album on Imgur


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

JCavilia said:


> If that means it's now a single-speed bicycle, you should keep looking unless you want a single-speed bicycle, and living in Colorado I highly doubt that. Buying this bike and then converting it back to a multi-speed can't make economic sense.


.....and if by chance you do want a single speed you can get a brand new high quality one for way less than $1000.

For argument sake let's say that's a really nice frame (I don't know yes or no on that) that would be worth paying $1000 for despite you probably needing buy gears ect. 

Any by the way carbon bikes tend to not be very good for commuting for a lot of people who have to lock the thing to a street sign and put on racks and fenders.


----------



## Coltraine (Oct 19, 2015)

See above pictures Jay 

I agree with the carbon commuter thing - but I do want to use it for more, and dont have the luxury of being able to buy more than 1 bike - this seems a way to get something that can do everything I will need it for.

Until I moved I was commuting on a hybrid, which was great, but I pretty soon took off the racks etc because they were annoying and just used a backpack. Fortunately my office will have secure off-street storage for the bike otherwise no way I would take something expensive.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Coltraine said:


> To clarify, one ring on the front, it still has the rear gearset:
> See pictures here as I am not 100% on the terminology:


ah, got it. the usual term is "1X", as in 1X10 1X11 or whatever. 

If it has the gear range you need and a shift pattern you can accept (spacing between cogs), it can make sense. Depends on your terrain, fitness, riding style, etc.


----------



## Coltraine (Oct 19, 2015)

Well, just got back from viewing it - i'm in 2 minds!

*Positives:*
-The bike has clearly been well looked after, and raced at a far higher level than I will need it for
-They had about $75k worth of bikes in a huge downstairs toolshed - they clearly have no need to screw me over
-They can convert it back to the original compact 2X if I want
-Any frame damage seemed only cosmetic

*Negs:*
-There are some clear downgrades, the stem is a thompson, no longer the original carbon
-The focus carbon wheels - apparently the brake track was broken when breaking sharply on a downhill, I have no idea if this is feasible - but at present they have been replaced by cheaper ritchey aluminium wheels

Regardless it was still a very light, sexy feeling bike that felt good when I was on it - just all the adaptations make it very hard to work out if it is a great price or not.


----------



## Coltraine (Oct 19, 2015)

I should add - the original (but damaged) wheels were available if I wanted:

They told me I could have those, but if I used them I would need to convert it to a disc brake.

Anyway, so there it is - lot to think about


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

There seem to be indications that this bike has been ridden hard - or raced? 

Remember, you're buying used (no warranty), and CF damage can be internal and not apparent to the naked eye, so I suggest you tread slowly and softly on this. 

Also, it's not uncommon for sellers to replace OE parts with "upgrades" prior to selling a bike. That appears to be the case here. 

If you still decide to go forward with this, at least start asking questions about the drivetrain components (what model Ultegra, for example). You may find that you're paying a lot for outdated/ well worn components. 

My suggestion... visit some LBS's and look at what you can buy new for ~$1k. It may not be so high bling as what you're looking at, but may be your better option, long term.


----------



## Coltraine (Oct 19, 2015)

Yep, it has multiple seasons racing on it - it looks well looked after, but previous owner was 6x champion of something etc.. for sure it has been used hard.

Tbh you might be right, it is so tempting to get a cheap route into a full carbon frame and ultegra - i'll never be able to afford that new - but a bike I know the history I can reliably thrash to work every day is the main requirement..


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Coltraine said:


> ... a bike I know the history I can reliably thrash to work every day is the main requirement..


Then I think buying new will bring you peace of mind. 

Also, IMO an aluminum or steel frame is a better choice for a commuter bike. 

Food for thought.


----------



## aureliajulia (May 25, 2009)

Agree with PJ. Racing tends to thrash bikes. And honestly, whatever damaged the wheels is likely to have affected the frameset. 

Suggestion, check into the Cannondale CAAD lines, both the CAAD 8, an excellent high quality road bike with geometry tailored to newer riders in that it is stable and slightly upright, but not too much, and the CAADX, their cyclocross. (Geometry is similar to the caad8). Both are made from high quality aluminum. Not all aluminum us equal, and the CAAD framesets tend to 'sing' rather than ride dead. I use a CAADX to commute, and I absolutely love that bike. I also use it as a road bike in wet conditions, or when I want to be more upright than my main roadie, and have taken it on steep sand-dunes off-road. Even rode in the ocean a few times. You can choose the component level and associated price. You might get lucky and score a 2015 on sale, though that starts in August, so they might all be gone. The bike shop actually ordered directly from the distributed at the end of the year when I got my first one, brand new, exactly what I wanted, and about 20% off. The deals are out ther if you know where to look. Also, the CAADX has fender mounts, which might be a plus if you commute in rain. 

CAADX - CYCLOCROSS - ROAD - BIKES - 2015

Also, no one has mentioned a fitting. You'll need one, and if you buy used, you'll have to pay separately. If you buy new from the shop, it will likely be included in the price of the bike. An aside, whatever bike you buy, they will change the stem unless the stock one happens to be the right size for you, the length changes the distance to the bars, and the correct length for you is needed. So the original stem on the Mares may not have worked, anyway. Another aside, Thomson makes very good stems and seatposts. Pricey. But, you would probably end up replacing whatever is on the Mares.

Since you mentioned carrying a backpack, in the future, you might want to check into framebags like the Viscacha from Revelate. Pricey, but totally worth it. It attaches to my bike the same way a small saddlepack does, and can carry everything I need to commute. I also have their Tangle bag, and their Gastank. (I use the Gastank on my mountain bike). I have a cheap top tube bag on the CAADX for commuting. (I also hate racks for commuting. Tried it. Meh). They can wait, though. Just a thought. 

One last thing: most bike shops have layaway. But you have to ask.


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

You're emotionally stuck on this bike. You need to get past this. 

As someone who purchased two used bicycles and is always on the lookout for a good deal, this Focus doesn't excite me AT ALL. It excites you because you are hung up on it.

A non carbon stem isn't a downgrade, if for example you could benefit from a aluminum stem. There are reasons to chose one over the other, especially in a second hand market. 

It sounds to me like they'll chock this bike full of last years ultegra components and sell it off to you. I'm really, really trying to see what you're seeing. This bike has been raced hard. It's like buying a waxed shiny car with 80,000 hard miles on it. What's the point?


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Coltraine said:


> *Negs:*
> -There are some clear downgrades, the stem is a thompson, no longer the original carbon
> -The focus carbon wheels - apparently the brake track was broken when breaking sharply on a downhill, I have no idea if this is feasible - but at present they have been replaced by cheaper ritchey aluminium wheels


You have both of those backwards.

-An alloy Thompson is a much better stem than any carbon stem. Good and expensive are not the same thing. All indication are that the seller is a serious rider and he made the change to a Thompson for a reason not to downgrade the bike.
-Getting rid of carbon rims that couldn't handle heavy breaking isn't a down grade. Again, price and value are not the same thing. Alloy rims are much better than carbon rims that get trashed braking down hill.


----------

